

Ask HN: Is Y Combinator's office empty? - Alex-Galapagos

I went there a few day ago, no one&#x27;s there... When do people usually show up?
======
krapp
>If you have an appointment to meet us at our office, it’s at the address
below. But please don’t just show up.

Did you make an appointment?

------
yellowapple
Y Combinator doesn't have any real people, actually; it's entirely managed by
a crusty IBM mainframe upgraded until it can run an artificially-intelligent
software stack written in Node.js and Ruby and segregated into Docker
containers for each "employee". If you telnet into one of their servers on
port 1337, you'll be greeted with a flurry of compiled-to-Javascript Haskell
interrupted periodically with rants about how Silicon Valley is the Promised
Land and that anyone _not_ living in Silicon Valley is a loser.

;)

~~~
Alex-Galapagos
Well, we're coming out of state for networking and wanted to check with
YCombinator , maybe they can recommend an adviser.

------
minimaxir
A "few days ago" was a weekend.

~~~
redxblood
Considering "a few" means at lesat 2, then he could have gone on monday?

